# Loan or LWVTB



## Mrs B (6 June 2018)

Does anyone have a horse they don't necessarily want to sell but needs a new home? Maybe someone going off to Uni next term or similar?

Looking for a friend in the South West: lost her horse recently. In turn, she's lost without one. 
Very knowledgeable person; nice quiet rider, great home and yard (same yard as me) with all year turnout in the middle of a forest near the south coast of Dorset. Yard owner completely lovely and lives on site too.

Good to hack alone or in company, 15hh or above, mare or gelding.

Needs to be self-contained enough not to throw a whampy if other horses are bought in before him/her and ditto if first/last into stables.  Nothing to do with lack of care, just occasional tolerance of in/out time variation appreciated! 

PMs appreciated


----------



## asmp (7 June 2018)

Has she looked on nfed.co.uk?


----------



## Mrs B (7 June 2018)

asmp said:



			Has she looked on nfed.co.uk?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, amp, I'll ask her.


----------

